
Danes make welfare a hot election issue as cracks show in Nordic model - onetimemanytime
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-denmark-election-welfare-insight/danes-make-welfare-a-hot-election-issue-as-cracks-show-in-nordic-model-idUSKCN1SZ0IC
======
yhoneycomb
> You can say you want a thousand new nurses in the hospitals, but they are
> nowhere to be found

What is immigration

~~~
onetimemanytime
Forget that (for known, right or wrong, reasons)....unless I'm reading it
wrong, 3 million are OUT of work, and 2.8 Million work. No doubt 4 years olds
and pensioners can't work, but I'm sure quite a few are milking the system.

